# Pic from Columbia Show



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

This is a pic of a doll baby named Katy, 4 pounds, forgot how old she is, but absolutely adorable. Her breeder is Laraine Moren from Lar Mor's Maltese in Awendaw SC (up the coast from Ctn). She was so nice, even let me pet Katy who had beautiful silky hair, so unlike Tanner's cotton candy hair.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

no pic to see


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

no picture


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

She is beautiful. I found her in Tanner's Mom's gallery.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I do so struggle with this picture thing. How on earth did I get the picture in the gallery, when I viewed the post, it was there. I give up.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It was there earlier - I saw it!

What a mystery!


----------

